# Cyclorama Cleaning?



## Labrat (Apr 8, 2014)

Hello,

We've got an end of year uni show coming up next month,

The cyc is the centrepiece of the set with the backlighting and we're using it to do some cool silhouette effects.

The only problem we've got is that it's starting to look a bit grubby now... Does anyone know of a company that cleans cycs, or a way of cleaning it ourselves?

It's about 8m wide by 4.5m high, and is flown in.

We're based in Worcestershire UK.

Thanks


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 8, 2014)

What material and is it seamed? muslin, canvas, leno/filled scrim, polyester, pvc, other?


----------



## Labrat (Apr 8, 2014)

It is seamed, and looking at it I think it's muslin. Thanks.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't know what your flame retardant requirements are but if it doesn't have to be treated, at around 26' X 15', I'd suggest a big front loading washing machine, cool, and something like Woolite (not sure what UK equivalent is). Not sure if you'll get puckers at the seams or not with shrinking. Ideally get it rehung stretched out while still damp. If it has to be treated, I'm guessing it will cost less to replace. I'm assuming its's too dirty to just vacuum and a little post cleaning with damp sponge.


----------



## Labrat (Apr 9, 2014)

Yes it's a bit too dirty to just vacume and sponge, it's not been looked after too well by the people before me. I'll give it a try. Thank you very much!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Apr 9, 2014)

If all else fails, consider painting it like a drop. Better if it can always hang flat but not essential.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 9, 2014)

I've used Eucalan in the past with great success. The best part is you don't even NEED to use a machine (however you will get better results, especially if very dirty).
It is designed more for wool etc, and contains Lanolin which may be a consideration. Designed to be used for extreme dedicates, etc.
I discovered it from a wardrobe mistress who uses it regularly to restore antique clothing for display or even use. It washes nicely in a bucket with tepid water, is green, no bleach or anything.

I've used it to restore a cyc before that had cola stains on it (from a highschool drama room).


----------



## AshleyB (Nov 20, 2015)

Dionysus said:


> I've used Eucalan in the past with great success.
> It washes nicely in a bucket with tepid water, is green, no bleach or anything.
> 
> I've used it to restore a cyc before that had cola stains on it (from a highschool drama room).



I'm just trying to image how big of a bucket you needed for a cyc. :shock:

Seriously, though, how does one go about DIY cyc cleaning? All of our goods are dead hung, and I just can't image trying to haul a wet cyc into the air for drying, even if I trusted our chains to hold it. Which I don't.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 29, 2015)

AshleyB said:


> I'm just trying to image how big of a bucket you needed for a cyc. :shock:
> 
> Seriously, though, how does one go about DIY cyc cleaning? All of our goods are dead hung, and I just can't image trying to haul a wet cyc into the air for drying, even if I trusted our chains to hold it. Which I don't.



I did not treat the entire cyc at once, as you are right it would be quite prohibitive. Its not optimal, but it worked. And yes, more of a bathtub than a bucket for something the size of a cyc (this one was not very huge also thankfully).

A fully saturated cyc would have quite a bit of weight to it, especially a larger one. You would have to be very careful rigging it to air dry, however not impossible.

I think the biggest and most important thing with cycs is *NOT TO GET THEM DIRTY IN THE FIRST PLACE.*


----------



## techieman33 (Nov 29, 2015)

Dionysus said:


> I think the biggest and most important thing with cycs is *NOT TO GET THEM DIRTY IN THE FIRST PLACE.*



That's usually easier said than done unfortunately.


----------



## AshleyB (Nov 29, 2015)

:Looks around at theatre full of high school students: 
:nods sagely:


----------

